# FreeBSD MySQL conflicts



## oguzhane (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello to all!

I haven't any knowledge about FreeBSD.  I am just using for compile a source of one game.  I could compile the game but I have to test it too but first of all I need working MySQL client and server so I have deinstalled old MySQL versions and tried to install newer one but I got this error, how can i fix it?

Sorry for bad English.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 9, 2015)

Try `portmaster -o mysql-client55 mysql-client`.


----------



## oguzhane (Aug 9, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Try `portmaster -o mysql-client55 mysql-client`.


Nothing happened


----------



## talsamon (Aug 9, 2015)

Which FreeBSD version ?


----------



## oguzhane (Aug 9, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Which FreeBSD version ?



9.2 64 bit


----------



## talsamon (Aug 9, 2015)

What says `pkg info pkg` ?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 9, 2015)

Your current RELEASE reached its end-of-life date (12/31/2014) and it's no longer be supported by the FreeBSD Security Team [0].

Please, upgrade to a newer supported branch [1].

[0] https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
[1] https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------



## talsamon (Aug 9, 2015)

I fear it is a longer time not updated system, (that's why I ask `pkg info pkg`) . If it is so, it will not really upgradable.
I think it will be a complete new install. (If I guess right).


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 9, 2015)

talsamon said:


> I fear it is a longer time not updated system, (thats why ask `pkg info pkg`) . If it is so, it will not really upgradable.
> I think it will be a complete new install. (If I guess right).


IMHO is better to upgrade to a newer release


----------



## talsamon (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry, with new install, I meant a newer release.


----------

